# Eheim Series or Rena Filstar XP series for a 50/55 Gal. Glass Tank



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have a 50 gallon glass aquarium that I bought during my senior high school years back in 1993, running for 2-3 yrs and now been in the garage since until now. Now I'm going to setup it up again but with Plants and CO2.

I have a Magnum 350 canister with that aquarium when I purchase it, but now there are new canisters on the market and was wondering if anyone here has a 50/55 gallon tank with either a Eheim Series or Rena Filstar XP series canister and what model is it that you have. Also what kind of media did you used with it.

I was going to get 2x Emperor 400's but lucky I found this forum on planted aquariums.. 

In a way, its actually fun starting an aquarium again after all these years.. I have been into Ponding during the years since my last aquarium setup (10 yrs ago) 

I'm thinking of a Eheim Series PRO II or Rena Filstar XP4, is that too much for a 50/55 gallon tank, heard more is better then less. I could be wrong..


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't give you any input on the Rena line but as for the Eheims. The are very nice IMO. I have a classic and a pro2. Both will serve you well. If you don't mind the extra money I would buy the 2026 or 2126. The pro2's have all the bells and whistles. I have a 2126 and could not be happier. If you would like to spend a little less the classic 2217 would be a nice choice. They are also a solid filter and either will give you years of service.

As far as media goes I run mine as eheim suggest minus the carbon. bigalsonline.com usually has sales on the eheim and rena line of filters. You can get some of them with a media package included. Also drfosters&smith.com.


Good luck in your choice

riverrat


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback / reply.. have to check those sites out.



riverrat said:


> I can't give you any input on the Rena line but as for the Eheims. The are very nice IMO. I have a classic and a pro2. Both will serve you well. If you don't mind the extra money I would buy the 2026 or 2126. The pro2's have all the bells and whistles. I have a 2126 and could not be happier. If you would like to spend a little less the classic 2217 would be a nice choice. They are also a solid filter and either will give you years of service.
> 
> As far as media goes I run mine as eheim suggest minus the carbon. bigalsonline.com usually has sales on the eheim and rena line of filters. You can get some of them with a media package included. Also drfosters&smith.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd like to add, if you have a little extra money go for the thermofilter Pro II - which is the 2*1*26 and 2*1*28. This saves you the hassle of having an unsightly and hard to reach submersible heater with a built-in heater and an external thermostat. Worth the extra money, IMHO.

Anyways, you can't go wrong with any Eheim. But watch out for the Ecco line! 

As for the Rena, it's a close second behind the Eheim except it lacks all the bells and whistles the Pro II line has. Not to mention it produces an audible hum, not sure if they solved that yet.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Filstars are alittle bit louder than Ehiems, but they're much much quieter that fluvals or any knock offs. I don't personally own any ehiems, but i've seen a few running in stores. They're so quiet you can't really tell they're on without feeling them. =p


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone! was looking into the Pro II.. didn't know they had a thermofilter Pro II also, will have to look into that. I might have to buy a 75 gallon tank for my plants and keep my 50/55 for my parrot fish, dunno yet cause of the limited amount of space i have in the living room. 



Raul-7 said:


> I'd like to add, if you have a little extra money go for the thermofilter Pro II - which is the 2*1*26 and 2*1*28. This saves you the hassle of having an unsightly and hard to reach submersible heater with a built-in heater and an external thermostat. Worth the extra money, IMHO.
> 
> Anyways, you can't go wrong with any Eheim. But watch out for the Ecco line!
> 
> As for the Rena, it's a close second behind the Eheim except it lacks all the bells and whistles the Pro II line has. Not to mention it produces an audible hum, not sure if they solved that yet.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

KB,
For buying Eheim the only way to go is online. BigAlsOnline.com and Drsfostersmith.com are about the best options. I picked up a 2026 for my new to me 55g because I already loved my 2126 on my 50g but won't be doing much in the way of heating on this tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i have two eheim classics 2213's and love them! i also have a rena xp3 on my 135gal and its nice but its used mainly for water polishing and lots of media. thats another thing about the xp3 it holds LOTS of media which isnt included but with the eheim classics it all included so thats a plus.


both are great filters and are priced really well on drfostersmith.com but out of the two i like the eheim better


----------

